#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Light, Dark, Neutral, Void and Negative [Sort of a rant]

## xxIlluministxx

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111 11

----------


## Iza

I prefer pink. Ranting is a waste of time. People will; do what they want and believe what they want, it's not worth getting pissed off.

----------

